# Trying naturally. Diet and exercise advice please.



## Janeliot (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi,

I'd really like some advice about diet and exercise while trying to get pregnant naturally.

We've been trying for a year and a half now. I haven't always been at my best during this time.  I've had 2 colds and a root canal.  We've booked a consultation appointment with a clinic for one last go of IVF but I'd really rather not have to.  Our first 3 rounds of IVF were not for fertility reasons.  Long story so won't go into it (it was IVF PGD).  So I had no idea I'd have any problems, other than my age, getting pregnant naturally.  I had one miscarriage between cycle 2 and 3 of IVF PGD anyway.  

I've just been for an appointment with a reflexologist and now I'm in a quandary.  Reflexology was great though by the way.  I totally relaxed and liked it much more than acupuncture.  I do stress too much.  The reglexologist became a mother at either 39 or 40 after trying for years and she swore on a few things which she believes helped her become pregnant.

She did 30 days of a juice diet, went for NLP and both she and her husband went for an extreme form of exercise, 15 minutes a week down to 15 minutes every 2 weeks, to build up their strength.  She stopped the exercise when she became pregnant.  

I'm sold on NLP.  I think this would really help me as, although I am trying to be positive, I keep slipping into negativity.  I think it would be really helpful generally.

The 30 day juice diet I'm not sure of.  I'm going to get a juicer, I think I should have done this ages ago.  But is it necessary to only have juiced things and nothing else for 30 days?  It's a cleanse but how do you keep your strength up and can you conceive within this month?  Every month is so precious  So now I'm looking at all these things on the internet and getting confused about what is best.  I eat brazil nuts as I hear that they are good pre-ovulation.  I take multi vitamins for conception (I have been taking those ruddy things for years now).  I heard that primrose oil is good pre-ovulation too.  I eat quite well on the whole.  I have blips, when my period comes normally, but I never eat junk food.  We're trying to buy just organic but I'm not super strict.  And I have been eating meat as some books say it's good while others say it's bad so I don't know what to do.  

And exercise.  I've cut out strenuous exercise as I've read that it reduces chances of becoming pregnant.  I do yoga but I get paranoid in class when we concentrate too much on the pelvic area or when doing things like half handstands which feel really strenuous.  I need to walk more too.  I try to walk every lunch time at work.  A little bit, there's not really enough time.  So I'm not sure about this exercise suggested to me today.  You have to go to a specific centre which is over 1 hour and a half away and it's full on for 15 mins.  I used to do gym as I thought it was good for me until I read the studies that said this sort of thing isn't good for conception.

So my question is;  Where can I find a good diet I can just follow and not worry about making wrong decisions and should I be doing more exercise and are there better times than others to be exercising.  

Thank you


----------



## Orchid-1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane - try Zita West's book - Guide to getting pregnant

also Rebecca Fett's 'All about the egg'. They both give info on diet and Vitamins.
- they recommend avoiding primrose oil and Vit A
- I've heard avoid pineapple and papaya [others may disagree]. Thought to cause miscarriage.

- Also CBT helps with negativity and some folks swear by Circle and Bloom if you google them. 
Good luck.


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Jane

I'm not an expert but I'd say you don't need to juice 30 days, especially not for your first time. Yes it's good to juice fast apparently it helps some of your hormone levels or something. If you want to get into juicing i recommend watching a documentary called "fat sick and nearly dead" which shows you someone's juice journey and what itndoes to your system etc. 

If you are on ******** look up a group called juice365 and they can give you loads of advice on how to get started. 

A short amount of time juicing can make a big difference to your health. 

As for Reflexology, I've been doing it for a month and agree it's really helped with stress levels. 

I'm not convinced on this exercise you need to travel so far for, what is it actually? HIIT? To me sounds like you are already trying with your walking and yoga. Do you have a pedometer? I've got a fitbit and helps you add in more steps into your day. 

You're right time is precious and orchid is right it's good to read up and get some recommendations. 

Hope it all works out, let us know how you get on


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

hi this site has info on a fertility diet,I try my best to eat healthy but am not really strict on it http://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-diet

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Janeliot (Jun 3, 2013)

HI,  

It's a bit late but I should say a big thank you for the guidance.  

My brother bought me a nutri bullet for my birthday.  Very generous of him.  He wants things to work for my husband and I.  Another cousin for his children would be nice.  Anyway, DH and I have had fun just having the odd juice for breakfast.  I'm not going to go crazy with it.  I think we'll just work it into our regular healthy diet.  

That exercise regime I think is a no no for us too.  DH is not convinced at all.  I've got the Zita West book.  It doesn't really suggest anything as extreme as that.  I think you are all right and I should go with what feels right for us.  

Anyway, keeping a healthy diet is so difficult sometimes.  I mean not for me personally it's just when we go visit family or they visit us or if there's a birthday around the corner.  In laws came round this weekend and brought the really really sweet large cheap cookies you get places like Sainsbury's and a box of chocolate rice crispy cake things.  We said we were eating healthily but they weren't happy until DH ate one cookie.  And then they kept checking whether I'd eaten one of the rice crispy things.  So I did as I didn't want to offend them.  I've been so good avoiding cakes at work every time there's a birthday.

So, anyway.  Thank for the good advice.  I will take it all on board.


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Jane

I agree the Zita West book is good.  I took some conception vitamins too, as did dh, vitabiotics they were called, Tesco sell them.  It sounds like you're pretty healthy so I wouldn't stress about diet and exercise too much, the odd cake or biscuit will do no harm!  In fact I got pregnant when I was less rigorous about my diet.

Good luck!!


----------

